# What do you use to walk your Malts???



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

What do most of you prefer to use to walk their Malts?

*A show lead, * 

*collar and leash*, 

*Puppia*, 
*
harness and leash* or a 

*puppy purse/bag???*

Anything I missed?


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I hope you are great.

We use a harness and a leash.

If you ever want to see something really funny you should watch me try to walk the two of them by myself.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I use a harness and aleash too. Dolce pulls when I walk her, so with a collar she would run the risk of damaging her trachea.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

We use a harness and leash.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Harness and leash. I usually use the retracable leash, this way she can be close or she can roam a little. There is a certain spot in the part where she loves to race around me. We must look so funny with me walking, trilling my arm above my head and Lacey running around me. She doesn't do it anywhere else just a certain spot.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use a show lead and occasionally a harness vest that I purchased from a member on here. (jodi)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I use a step-in harness and tiny retractable leash for Lady (or at least I did when I could actually walk!). I also have a couple of carriers which she loves.

Maybe some SM members out there who show can advise you better, though, as I'm sure there are issues with coat breakage from certain types of harnesses. I've heard even running around on carpet can break a show coat.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

harness and retractable flexi mini leash.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I use a harness and a leash, but Fantasia is in a puppy cut. 

By the way, I just LOVE the new picture of Mossimo in your sig.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

> I use a harness and a leash, but Fantasia is in a puppy cut.
> 
> By the way, I just LOVE the new picture of Mossimo in your sig.[/B]


The Pudster uses a harness and leash. He pulls so badly that he would constantly be choking himself with a collar!

And I second that about Mossimo's picture! I love, love, love it!


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Harness and leash and also the dress harnesses and leash just because they are so cute and easier to get all that hair in without pulling


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ummmm..........I don't walk Sassy. She is in full coat so she gets all of her exercise indoors. However, if I was going to walk her outside I would use a harness and leash or a harness dress with a leash.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

my arms









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*I prefer the Carriers, and all the dogs like them but sometimes they do want to be down and running so then it's harness and leash.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Chloe uses a Premier Easy Walk Harness becuase she loves to pull. This has stopped her in her tracks. She is very very good to walk with now. I don't walk Chloe per se, but I do use the harness/leash when we are going to/from the car, going to my mom's, or when I'm in someone's home and I don't want her to have full freedom. 

We also use a stroller. In fact I have two - one stays in my SUV and the other stays in the house. They are both the Walk-n-Roll stroller from Outward Hound. Chloe loves her strollers.









Third option (and her favorite) is in my arms - lol.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo wears a harness & leash.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Uh, Perri prefers to be pushed LOL! That way he can taunt the big dogs...








[attachment=9433:attachment]


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

harness and leash for my two. Sylphide LOVES her walk and harness. Shrek doesn't like his harness at all, but has to deal with it...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mine don't really go outside. Lately, though, since we got the stroller, Sadie has been walking pretty well on a leash with step in harness. I haven't tried Hope with a harness.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> Harness and leash. I usually use the retracable leash, this way she can be close or she can roam a little. There is a certain spot in the part where she loves to race around me. We must look so funny with me walking, trilling my arm above my head and Lacey running around me. She doesn't do it anywhere else just a certain spot.[/B]



Teddy does this as well when we hit the soccer fields in the park....I know the grass is different there but it always makes me laugh when we hit the good grass he starts his cirle...I use the 16 foot retractable leash with a harness for Teddy and it works great...

Teddy also will not walk on my left...he will walk in front of me and constantly look back at me...if I happen to be on his left too far he circles around and gets on my right again...it truly is too funny. One more of his endearing qualities.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey loves his walks and we use a step in harness which I love and retractable leash 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG1wl_utzrs


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sammy Maree and Max both wear a harness and leash


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

yep, harness & leash here too, although I wish there was an alternative - being winter, his coat is long & the minute I put his harness on, I know we will have an 'argument' when we get back from our walk while I'm attempting to get all the tangles out!! argh!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby wears a harness and retractable leash. If we are taking him somewhere crowded then he is in his stroller, he is much safer in there and also not getting under folks' feet or tripping them up. I have to say the stroller is the best thing we ever invested in for him


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

we use a harness and a 6 ft leather leash. very comfortable.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

harness and leash, sometimes no leash when we go to the no leash dog park


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> What do most of you prefer to use to walk their Malts?
> 
> *A show lead, *
> 
> ...



*A PINK STROLLER .................... lol lol*










Dede and Chloe from down under

[attachment=9529:attachment]


----------



## P-mommy (Jul 9, 2006)

PD usually sits in his carrier because he naps a lot. We also trained him (at puppy school) to walk on a leash and collar - he is trained to walk just next to me (and a little behind me) and will never tug or try to go elsewhere. When PD is allowed to explore, we put him in a harness and retractable leash. I gotta say, YAY for puppy school!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Step-in harness and retractable leash!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex wears a harness and leash to walk.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

we use a harness and a retractable leash (about 14 ft i think). the leash is sooo great because it gives lola some freedom to hop around in the grass like a little bunny







the last few long walks i used a collar instead of a harness, i felt bad at first becasue i worry about her little neck, buttttt she did not resist me as much as usual and i felt like i was dragging her along less! so maybe that is the way to go from now on? anyone else have this happen?!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Please don't use a collar when walking Lola on a leash. Getting her to walk better and not dragging her is a training issue you can work on. Our Maltese, as well as other toy dogs, are very prone to collapsing trachea and should never have the pressure of a collar on their throats.

Here is some information on collapsing tracheas from the ASPCA:

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagen...rachealcollapse


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> Please don't use a collar when walking Lola on a leash. Getting her to walk better and not dragging her is a training issue you can work on. Our Maltese, as well as other toy dogs, are very prone to collapsing trachea and should never have the pressure of a collar on their throats.
> 
> Here is some information on collapsing tracheas from the ASPCA:
> 
> http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagen...rachealcollapse[/B]


According to this article Bijou has a collapsing trachea. He has never worn a collar but he still has the honking sound when he gets excited. Thank you for the information and I will have him checked out at the Vet when we go next time.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I have all kinds of harnesses, but so far my favorite is a slip on harness and leash combo thing I got at Glamour Dog. I like to take the stroller though if we go to far, she gets tired quickly. I like to let her get her excersise in the back yard, though she gets tired quickly out there too












> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=223093
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope everything checks out ok, let us know. I hope it can be exlplained by something else, like reverse sneezing or something.


----------



## barbsmalts (Jul 5, 2006)

> Toby wears a step in harness by buddy belt - Buddy Belts
> 
> We also use a Flexi Retractable Leash.[/B]


Ooh, thanks for the link. I love these harnesses. Darla currently wears the soft walking harness and a leash for walks. This harness looks like something even my bigger boys could wear. Darla prefers to be carried in a bag. If I put my purse down (which is fairly large) she tries to climb in it. She's a character.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> I have all kinds of harnesses, but so far my favorite is a slip on harness and leash combo thing I got at Glamour Dog. I like to take the stroller though if we go to far, she gets tired quickly. I like to let her get her excersise in the back yard, though she gets tired quickly out there too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you and this is the reason for being part of this forum. The kindness, emotional support and knowledge gained here is wonderful.







Julia


----------

